# Avocado 24



## CosmicGopher (15/5/16)

Received mine yesterday. Wanted it because I enjoyed my Avocado so much (except for the filling issue). Have to say I'm delighted. Totally pleased. With 24mm, it doesn't overhang my box mods at all, and I think it would look pretty good on my couple of 26650 mech mods too. I have the Sigelei 90 watt plus, the 26650 mod, and it looks made for it. Its just a shade taller than the original, maybe 2 or 3mm. That little swing arm over the fill holes works flawlessly, but you would need to be careful not to be rough with it, it's not delicate but you could bend it out of kilter if not careful. The cap on the atty, the orings are the perfect size, taking it off is really easy as long as the rings are lubed. And filling, so nice now, no need to shove a wick aside and jimmy it back in place. And with my original, I found for me it works best with dual coil...and you sure could use claptons, altho for this one I prefer 24 guage kanthal at 10 wraps at 3mm id, which gives me 0.4......and I've been running it at about 50-60 watts. You still need to under-wick a little to prevent a vapor lock, periodically take a micro screwdriver or paper clip and move the wicks aside a tad in the holes to prevent blockage. But this is an easy atomizer to use really, a real pleasure, and well worth the wait for it. The flavor is very good, the clouds are dense, the draw can be as easy or tight as you want it. This thing really shines with dual coil. I ordered mine online in the stainless steel version, and I couldn't believe it when a black version arrived! I complained to the dealer, and he profusely apologized and told me to keep it, and that he would send me out a stainless version tomorrow. So hey, I have a back-up! But the black is really nice looking, the paint/finish looks really good and shouldn't give you any problems. Kudos to Geek Vape! You guys need to try this atty!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/5/16)

Hello uncle @Rob Fisher how is the avo24 going.
I ordederd one last night because you said its chicken dinner 
Now i have to wait till Tuesday, Fomo is killing me hahaha


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hello uncle @Rob Fisher how is the avo24 going.
> I ordederd one last night because you said its chicken dinner
> Now i have to wait till Tuesday, Fomo is killing me hahaha



It's great @Clouds4Days! Well worth it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/5/16)

Its a really nice looking tank too.
I just wish i could of gotten black but still looks great in ss.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

